# ارجو تركيبة شامبو للشعر الدهني + شعر به قشرة ... ارجو الافادة



## xspeeder (1 أكتوبر 2012)

السلام عليكم يا شباب 

عايز تركيبات لشامبو شعر 
مثلا الشعر الدهني 

الشعر الجاف 

الشعر المجعد 

شعر به قشرة ....

ارجو الافادة و توضيح كيفية التركيب بالتفصيل ... و الكيمياويات


----------



## xspeeder (5 أكتوبر 2012)

يا جماعة اريد المساعدة ... مفيش حد هنا من قبل صنع شامبو شعر و يعطيني طريقة مجربةةةةةةةة ......ارجووووووكم


----------



## boggy (28 ديسمبر 2013)

تركيبه شامبو للشعر الدهنى
​
اسم الماده المستخدمه
الكميه(بالجرام)
ملح لوريل كبريتات الماغنسيوم
5_10
حمض السالسيليك
1_2
كلوريد الصوديوم
1_5
عطر
5._1
الماء
يكمل حتى 100%
لون مناسب

تركيبه شامبو للشعر الجاف
​
اسم المواده المستخدمه
الكميه (بالجرام)
ملح اللوريل كبريتات
15
الكنيول اميد لحمض دسم
4
لانولين(دهن الصوف)
1
فيتامين e
5.
عطر
5._1
لون
ماء (يستكمل به الوزن الى 100 جرام)

والله الموفق


----------



## dulcemohamed (29 ديسمبر 2013)

*شامبو ضد القشرة*


المواد الفعالة النسبة المئوية ماءل 100%صوديوم او امونيوم لوريل ايثوكسى سلفيت 70%30%صوديوم او امونيوم لوريل سلفيت 28%10%كوكواميدوبروبايل بيتايين 30%5%جليكول داى ستريت 2%بولى كواترينيم -100.1%زنك بيريسون Zinc Pyrithione 48%2%صوديوم كلوريد q.sعطور ومواد حافظة ولون (لون المحلول هيكون ابيض لؤلؤى)q.s


----------



## xspeeder (29 ديسمبر 2013)

الف شكر ليكم بجد و ربنا يزيدكم علم اكتر و اكتر


----------

